# Frozen AC pump on '82 Stanza...



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

Does anybody know offhand why removing the electrical wires and hoses that go to the AC pump would cause the AC pump pulley to refuse to turn? 

All I did was remove the two hoses that attach to the pump, and the three electrical wires, and as soon as I started it back up it started sqealing like a stuck pig. I looked at it while running and looks like it is refusing to turn entirely. I am certian the AC is not turned on, but it shouldn't matter anyways since I removed the wires...

The AC pump offered no resistance whatsoever before now. I did this exact same modification on my girlfriends '89 Subaru GL w/ no problems at all... is there a fundamental difference between how this AC system works and other cars? My impression has always been that it is a free pulley until the AC is turned on and the clutch engages... but obviously I am overlooking something!

Help! 

Thanks in advance for any info.

Casey


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

You are correct in your observation that it should freewheel until the magnetic clutch is engaged. I believe both your Nissan and her Subaru use Calsonic compressors. 
Although to check it plug it back in and to verify, if it does start turning more easily then you know it is reversed but not typically.

Troy


----------



## cocheeze (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

I think I may just find an idler pulley from a non-ac car in a junkyard and remove the pump entirely... why mess around, you know?  

I suppose I could just go w/o power steering and not even have to find the idler pulley, since the only reason I would need to find the idler pulley is to drive the power steering pump... but I would rather keep the power steering if possible!

Thanks again!


----------

